# Fish Point 2019



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

the_skog said:


> View attachment 450771
> View attachment 450769


Sweet hybrid!!


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

the_skog said:


> I was there as a solo this morning. Got a top 10 and tried a new unit for me. Got 4. 3 mallard, 2 drake, 1 hen and a GWT. The one drake came in while I was standing in the dekes packing up. He is a 4 curl stud. Should of had a limit but I had brief used induced gun malfunction that required disassembly. I had a laugh at my own expense so it was worth it. I forgot the **** show of fish point, sky busting, impromptu calling contest and just general douchery. Also had a crippled swan swim by that was 2 yards away, 3 rows of sorgum. I reported it. I guess the guys in 9 shot 2 this morning. WOW!
> 
> The place has so much potential but the culture there is just sour for me. I think it has to do with the extremely narrow hunting zones. Rather than the birds working a single zone they end up flirting with 3 groups and everyone says I have to get mine before some else does. I used 8 shells including a water swat, all with the feet down. Guy in the parking lot who had a very hot field behind me says he didn't see me shoot much today and asked if I was playing on my phone all morning. I pulled out my 4 to check at the shack, which apparently you don't do at FP, and said nope just got to let them get in range. His group of 3 got 6 and only had the shells left in their guns when they packed up.


 was
I was in 64 today. Seen guys walking back and fourth in and out of the blind,back to the station and then out again. Is that what all that was about? We didn’t know what the hell they were doing but something was up for sure. That’s nuts


----------



## monkel (Nov 11, 2013)

FP during the weekend is a damn zoo full of clowns which is a shame. I'm done with FP for weekend hunts. They make the Yahoo/hooligan state land deer hunters look civil.


----------



## octobermadman (Jun 2, 2010)

I was in 66 seen it to


goose schatt said:


> was
> I was in 64 today. Seen guys walking back and fourth in and out of the blind,back to the station and then out again. Is that what all that was about? We didn’t know what the hell they were doing but something was up for sure. That’s nuts


Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## octobermadman (Jun 2, 2010)

It would be amazing if guys new what a swan and a goose looked like everytime swans fly they try and call geese lol

Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

octobermadman said:


> I was in 66 seen it to
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Some studs out there today


----------



## the_skog (Jan 19, 2006)

goose schatt said:


> Sweet hybrid!!


No hybrid, just a dark wet hen mallard. I was hoping for a black though. Haven't got one all year.


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

the_skog said:


> No hybrid, just a dark wet hen mallard. I was hoping for a black though. Haven't got one all year.


Maybe I’m mistaken but it looks like your green head has a blue bill like a pintail or redhead ???


----------



## octobermadman (Jun 2, 2010)

Didnt do the best but killed the ones that commited









Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## the_skog (Jan 19, 2006)

goose schatt said:


> Maybe I’m mistaken but it looks like your green head has a blue bill like a pintail or redhead ???


I got you. The color in that picture is a little weird. It is very much a dark olive.


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

octobermadman said:


> Didnt do the best but killed the ones that commited
> View attachment 450795
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Thought I seen you guys crumple a goose out of a pair that was passing over...nothing wrong with that bag!


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

the_skog said:


> I got you. The color in that picture is a little weird. It is very much a dark olive.


Got ya...hunted Friday pm....watched thousands of mallards leaving the refuge in constant strings. Never fired a shot from 1:10 til shooting hrs. Paid the pied piper that day


----------



## octobermadman (Jun 2, 2010)

Guys behind us got one that was hit I could have took a shot at it was border line but bee lining rite at them and the guys in front got one


goose schatt said:


> Thought I seen you guys crumple a goose out of a pair that was passing over...nothing wrong with that bag!


Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

octobermadman said:


> Guys behind us got one that was hit I could have took a shot at it was border line but bee lining rite at them and the guys in front got one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yeah we shot the one that was lower then the other 10 or so...they dropped in nice for someone...they didn’t make the best of it!! It happens


----------



## octobermadman (Jun 2, 2010)

Ya I let it go to you guys I could have shot but I knew it was going rite at you guys the group dropped between me and the guys infront and heading write for us and they shot at them and just crippled that one

Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

octobermadman said:


> Ya I let it go to you guys I could have shot but I knew it was going rite at you guys the group dropped between me and the guys infront and heading write for us and they shot at them and just crippled that one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Thanks for the gift! Best decoying flock of geese in fp I’ve seen in a long time


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

goose schatt said:


> Thanks for the gift! Best decoying flock of geese in fp I’ve seen in a long time


Don’t run spinners and you’ll decoy them just fine.


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

craigrh13 said:


> Don’t run spinners and you’ll decoy them just fine.


I agree, I don’t go to fish point for the geese though


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

I’d like to thank the complete buffoons that were in zone 13, after draw, yesterday afternoon. You completely ruined the hunt for every party in the section. 

This was a youth preference hunt but the only preference you had was making sure the hunt was all about YOU!! What an example you set.

Why was it necessary to HIGHBALL every single feathered creature that flew within eyesight? After not having 1 single duck come to your spread you were still foolish enough to blow your call until your forehead was blue. The 90 yard shots you took were an absolute disgrace.

If it were not for the single goose that you crippled & sailed into our zone we may not have ever pulled the trigger.

Did it ever cross your mind that we picked up our entire spread & moved as far north as possible, even though it put us closer to the downwind side of the trees, that we were trying to evade your Horn of Plenty & skybusting?!?!

Did you happen to notice how that black duck came into our pocket, feet down & no calling?!?! That’s called letting the birds work.

Lastly, thank you for ruining the last opportunity my son had to participate in a youth hunt at a managed area & for all that unfortunately had to eyewitness your despicable, selfish, & atrocious self serving blood lust.


----------



## monkel (Nov 11, 2013)

GADWALL21 said:


> I’d like to thank the complete buffoons that were in zone 13, after draw, yesterday afternoon. You completely ruined the hunt for every party in the section.
> 
> This was a youth preference hunt but the only preference you had was making sure the hunt was all about YOU!! What an example you set.
> 
> ...


Sounds like my experience last week at FP. Sorry for your bad luck. Bunch of weekend warriors out there during the weekend. If i do go back to FP it wont be on the weekend that's for damn sure. Weekdays seem to be much better. But honestly, my last experience there kinda ruined FP for me. Been hunting there for a few years now but that one experience just completely ruined it for me. Party infront of me was legit taking 100 yard shots at birds. It was disgusting. Zone next to me was doing what you experienced; high balling anything they saw the entire damn hunt.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

BFG said:


> you go through all this stuff...decoys, licenses, waders, boats, etc. etc. and even with the right equipment, conditions, etc. some days the birds don't cooperate. Add in that others don't do things the way you think is right, and that compounds the issue.
> 
> Time is precious, and life is far too short to go around being angry.


Well said and the quoted portion is why I'll probably never hunt the managed units.

I'd rather spend 6 hours and get 5 ducks for 3 guys (like yesterday), then be all pissed off because of the antics you guys talk about at the managed units.


----------



## ice ghost (Jan 17, 2015)

Hmmmm..... Start a "MANAGED HUNT WHEREVER THREAD 2019" and then complain about the idiots. Heck, make the idiots a custom map so they can get there easier. Post your every move for the whole word to see. The double edged sword of social media will cut you. Its unfortunate when good information gets in the wrong hands. That's why I don't drop names and keep it generic. I only have my dogs to impress.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

FISHMANMARK said:


> Well said and the quoted portion is why I'll probably never hunt the managed units.
> 
> I'd rather spend 6 hours and get 5 ducks for 3 guys (like yesterday), then be all pissed off because of the antics you guys talk about at the managed units.


I’ve yet to encounter these antics this year. Separate yourself from them and it’s not an issue. If you hunt FP you better expect this crap though. That place attracts the worst of the worst. Well, not quite as bad as PM.


----------



## HopHead42 (Jun 27, 2019)

FP on weekends should have a warning label. I hunted nay the opening week Mon-Fri. Sure there was some overcalling and a person testing the limits a few times but it was overall decent party hunting all week. I never once left upset at a particular group.

Sent from my SM-J727V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TwoBiteCharley (Dec 17, 2009)

I was out in 60 Sunday morning and my buddy left his shotgun holder in the field. Has anyone come across it any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Michigander Outdoors (Sep 30, 2018)

goose schatt said:


> was
> I was in 64 today. Seen guys walking back and fourth in and out of the blind,back to the station and then out again. Is that what all that was about? We didn’t know what the hell they were doing but something was up for sure. That’s nuts


 How was 64? I was there a few weeks ago with no luck. They killed 1 bird there all of 2018.


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

Michigander Outdoors said:


> How was 64? I was there a few weeks ago with no luck. They killed 1 bird there all of 2018.[/
> 
> 
> Michigander Outdoors said:
> ...


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

craigrh13 said:


> I’ve yet to encounter these antics this year. Separate yourself from them and it’s not an issue. If you hunt FP you better expect this crap though. That place attracts the worst of the worst. Well, not quite as bad as PM.


We bottom feeders aren’t all bad guys


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

I've hunted FP on and off for the past 5 decades. What guys are posting about now was happening in the late 70's, just more cripples then due to the garbage steel shot. Sometimes less is more, less deeks and less calling. The Bingo Blues is alive and well, sad to say.


----------



## GreatlakesCowboy (Feb 16, 2019)

Just a heads up on the ice report, hunted Thursday and had about 1/8'' of ice across all of the areas. Looks like majority of the birds on the refuge pushed south with the water hardening up. Watch out for the "magnum sized snow geese" flying around.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

GreatlakesCowboy said:


> "magnum sized snow geese"


1000s of those out and about


----------



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

Well is it worth it to try and make the afternoon draw at FP today? Flying solo today and its a 1.5 hour drive in good conditions for me. Feels a little crazy to drive up there to hunt in a winter storm advisory calling for 6-10" but my best day at FP ever was in terrible weather.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

What's the freeze situation like at FP? With the incoming cold front, is there going to be anything huntable by someone without a boat to break ice and get in? If so, after a freeze like this what's the prospects look like?


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

chizzel said:


> Well is it worth it to try and make the afternoon draw at FP today? Flying solo today and its a 1.5 hour drive in good conditions for me. Feels a little crazy to drive up there to hunt in a winter storm advisory calling for 6-10" but my best day at FP ever was in terrible weather.


Pm sent


----------



## monkel (Nov 11, 2013)

How thick is ice up there?


----------



## Sea Nags (Dec 26, 2001)

Following


monkel said:


> How thick is ice up there?


Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

roostman said:


> Spoke to headquarters today at FP. They said about 80% of the flooded corn is back open, but very few birds are flying and most birds that are left in the refuge are coming out to feed in the dark after shooting hours. They are also getting very low draw parties the last few weeks, mostly weather (ice) related.. They are doing updated refuge counts today which will be posted tonight or by Thursday morning at the latest.


Sounds like it's back open. Anyone going to try it this weekend? Thinking about going down for something to do on Saturday + collect a stamp.


----------

